# accutane EOD



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

anybody used it like this?

shouldnt be too harsh on sides, but in time shud clear up?

20mg eod?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Ppl use that as prevention rather than cure I think mate

Depending on how bad the acne is anywhere from 20-100mg ED

Also depends on body weight


----------



## Guest (Aug 7, 2012)

Im 80kg been on for 3 months at 40mg perscribed by dermo. Acne wasnt bad just wouldnt go away. Seems to be working. Id run it at 0.5mg/kg everyday. Sides I have are dry lips thats it.

I was shi*ting myself starting these. Wish I had got on sooner!


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Ran it at 120mg ed for 6 months.whats the point in running it eod.its cheap enough just run it every day.


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

44carl44 said:


> Ran it at 120mg ed for 6 months.whats the point in running it eod.its cheap enough just run it every day.


am not worried about the cost mate, more the sides

did u notcie any? i like having a tan so i guess it means no beds

did u do it on or off cycle?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

20mg eod will clear up your acne just fine.... if you're a 40kg girl......

I ran 80mg ED, cleared me up nicely and I was only like 8 stone at the time. 40mg every day MINIMUM, for 6 months. You can't get clear off accutane without side effects, just won't happen, but they are manageable


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Little_Jay said:


> am not worried about the cost mate, more the sides
> 
> did u notcie any? i like having a tan so i guess it means no beds
> 
> did u do it on or off cycle?


As far as I'm aware it's safe on non-oral cycles, as oils bypass the liver. And if you want a tan on tane consider MT-2 - You will need to avoid the sun or use suncream or you will burn very badly


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Leeds89 said:


> 20mg eod will clear up your acne just fine.... if you're a 40kg girl......
> 
> I ran 80mg ED, cleared me up nicely and I was only like 8 stone at the time. 40mg every day MINIMUM, for 6 months. You can't get clear off accutane without side effects, just won't happen, but they are manageable


Did it take the full 6 months to clear them? I'm suffering atm and I've self prescribed tane, my 3rd week so far and seeing small improvements after an initial crazy breakout!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Hotdog147 said:


> Did it take the full 6 months to clear them? I'm suffering atm and I've self prescribed tane, my 3rd week so far and seeing small improvements after an initial crazy breakout!


Didn't see improvement until around month 4 mate but mine was pretty bad!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yer the crazy breakout is ment to be bad!

how bad did u find it mate??


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Tane is good, you will notice the oil on your face pretty much go awake in 2-3 weeks, but the clearing process takes months


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

Little_Jay said:


> yer the crazy breakout is ment to be bad!
> 
> how bad did u find it mate??


i did not get any initial breakout......


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

I also ran 120mg ed for 6 months and saw improvements in the first month, took a while to sort out though, wasn't pretty.

I found sunbeds helped a lot, only 4 mins twice a week, never burnt or went red.

Stock up on Vaseline!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Little_Jay said:


> yer the crazy breakout is ment to be bad!
> 
> how bad did u find it mate??


I remember mine was horrible, but had VERY LITTLE acne since then except on back. Not too bothered about that, I took it to clear my face and it really is a wonder drug for that


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

My initial breakout made it look twice as bad, they are going smaller though now so hopefully I'll see improvements fairly quick

It's bad enough that I won't be going topless on holiday next week!


----------



## Little_Jay (Feb 6, 2006)

yer mines mostly back and chest but tbh its more scars than anything

i want to use tren and thats the reason am debating it, even at 20mg a day say, just to prevent it more than anything..

as i can imagine if anything is bad for acne its tren!!!


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

Little_Jay said:


> yer mines mostly back and chest but tbh its more scars than anything
> 
> i want to use tren and thats the reason am debating it, even at 20mg a day say, just to prevent it more than anything..
> 
> as i can imagine if anything is bad for acne its tren!!!


See I don't get why ppl say tren is bad for acne, DHT causes acne does it not? So comes from test

So how can it?


----------



## 44carl44 (Apr 24, 2013)

Little_Jay said:


> yer mines mostly back and chest but tbh its more scars than anything
> 
> i want to use tren and thats the reason am debating it, even at 20mg a day say, just to prevent it more than anything..
> 
> as i can imagine if anything is bad for acne its tren!!!


I ran 120mg tane with 500mg tren. Was fine and yes I get acne a lot more on tren.


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2012)

My breakout wasnt pretty either tbh. Like most say on here, dont worry about the sides you get used to using vaseline and looking like you wear lip gloss. And as for sun. I went out for a day walking around in it and came back brown as a berry


----------



## DiamondDixie (Oct 17, 2009)

Been on since saturday at 40mg. Mega dry lips and cotton mouth. Will any vits help?


----------



## baggsy1436114680 (Jan 23, 2010)

not sure, although you prob know dont take vitamin a with accutane, i stopped taking my daily vitamin tabs whilst on tane


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Hotdog147 said:


> Did it take the full 6 months to clear them? I'm suffering atm and I've self prescribed tane, my 3rd week so far and seeing small improvements after an initial crazy breakout!


What dose are you running mate?


----------



## Hotdog147 (Oct 15, 2011)

DutchTony said:


> What dose are you running mate?


60mg ED mate, started on 40mg but thought fcuk it, more is better!


----------



## Guest (Aug 9, 2012)

Yeah I stopped multi v's but now take vit b complex, zinc and vit C and magnesium. As well as fish oils


----------

